# Change Fonts On Galaxy Nexus



## pinkfloyd (May 13, 2012)

Download font changer from Play store and install it

Download fonts and store in your /sdcard folder

For Me its /sdcard/New Fonts

OPen Font changer

Go to advanced

Scroll down to DroidSans.ttf

Browse to your /sdcard/New Fonts and select DroidSans.ttf

Press apply ...

Repeat for Roboto-Regular.ttf and DroidSans-Bold.ttf

Reboot ... Bingo

*Use at you own risk *

============================================================

Bottom Line in nexus DroidSans.ttf , Roboto-Regular.ttf and DroidSans-Bold.ttf are the three fonts that are used to display major text..

============================================================

My first attempt in tweaking the nexus .. A click on the thanks button / Like This would not cost you anything .. but would help me to understand how many users i helped


----------



## m.alkhalel (Jan 31, 2012)

YOU DONT SAY !
sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## pinkfloyd (May 13, 2012)

m.alkhalel said:


> YOU DONT SAY !
> sorry couldn't resist.


Usually I Dont .. Just wanted to know .. how many it helped .. Will keep that in Mind ...


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

You realize there's a stickied thread in the theme section regarding fonts already, no?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Sometimes we all "reinvent the wheel" lol


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

So.. how's JB working out for you guys?

Hahaha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The_metalspring (Apr 11, 2012)

Actually font changer doesn't work right, refer to the sticky in galaxy nexus themes...and also jellybean will be even more different


----------



## pinkfloyd (May 13, 2012)

Works for me. Just attached screen shot. The font used here is rose Mary extracted from one of my friends galaxy s3


----------



## The_metalspring (Apr 11, 2012)

pinkfloyd said:


> Works for me. Just attached screen shot. The font used here is rose Mary extracted from one of my friends galaxy s3


Not always, I've tried it before and ended up having some things use the current font I chose but anything italic or bold or both used the previous font...


----------

